# Heavy-handed enforcement



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

I understand that discussion of how to extract the raw data from the hard drive of PVR's is a violation of the agreement, but this thread wasn't asking about doing that, and was steering towards using analog video capture equipment to archive the data when Scott decided to close it.

This is a great forum, and I'm sure this won't ruin it, but I for one would like to see a little more though given to closing a thread; it seems like all you really cared was that the thread's title was suspicious so you closed it, regardless of the actual content.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree with Scott's decision to close the post. Your subsequent explanation above that you were "steering toward using analog video capture equipment..." sounds a little disingenuous. 

Anyway, welcome to the forum. Now that you are registered, you can edit your posts.


----------



## sjhill01 (Oct 13, 2002)

Uh... it wasn't my post. I'm not really sure what you're talking about.

I was just a bystander who saw something that didn't jive. And if you go read the posts, you'll see that even the original poster had moved from a simple question about using the USB port (to which the answer was simply 'No' to "what kind of pc tv capture card can I use to record shows since my VCR is busted and my WinTV card had interference lines in it's recordings?"

So:
A. I was not "steering" anything.
B. It wasn't disingenuous; the posts support what I said 100%, and anyone reading them would see that.
C. Since it wasn't my post, I can't edit squat.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sjhill01, you are correct. I didn't pay attention to who posted what sounded like a rebuttal. 

Sorry, my bad.


----------

